# PSE Kingfisher



## PintailM2 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm new to bowfishing, I was thinking of starting off with a cheaper bow wandering if I could build a kingfisher cheaper than buying a baracuda combo package. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Feb 23, 2011)

If ya just gonna walk river banks or off the dock maybe . But the ams or a zebco is worth the money.  U can get a cuda for under 300 if u shop around online.  Pse is what 150 I got a few old bows with the ams that shoot great that I paid less than 150


----------



## PintailM2 (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got a boat set up to bowfish, deck gen lights. I bought the boat for duck hunting primarily but the guy I got it from bowfish and duck hunted. I've never been but I thought since I had a boat I'd give it a try. I'm left handed and all the kingfishers if found are RH do they even make on LH. I don't wanna sink a lot into a bow just lookin to get started for cheap! If I like it then ill get a good bow.


----------



## BowShot (Feb 23, 2011)

If your really looking to just get something that will work, that is untill you go your first time and become addicted like everyone else, you could just get a bow from a pawn shop or something with just the cheap hand reel, thats what I stared out with. Once you decide its worth it to you then get yourself a good bowfishing bow, but my guess would be your gonna shoot a few fish and be hooked!


----------



## PintailM2 (Feb 23, 2011)

BowShot said:


> If your really looking to just get something that will work, that is untill you go your first time and become addicted like everyone else, you could just get a bow from a pawn shop or something with just the cheap hand reel, thats what I stared out with. Once you decide its worth it to you then get yourself a good bowfishing bow, but my guess would be your gonna shoot a few fish and be hooked!



That's what everyone keeps telling me! I found a few bows at pawn shops but they were all over 100 bucks. I figured after adding a reel and arrows of have a couple hundred bucks in it. I guess the baracuda package will be my best bet for getting started. Thanx for the help thou!


----------



## FOD (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been shooting a kingfisher with a retriever for 5 or 6 years now,mainly saltwater,never had any problems with it.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Key word retriever there he is talking about the spool package for like 150. The king fisher is a great bow for fishing just the spool sucks.  Left handed bows are not the easiest to find. Pintailm2 I am looking for one also


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Feb 24, 2011)

My buddy has a couple of left hand recurves he might would sell ya.


----------



## PintailM2 (Feb 24, 2011)

Tarbaby let me know, I'm interested!


----------

